# Understated Beauty



## BrentWin (Aug 7, 2013)

Sometimes less is more. I like this call more than a lot of the fancier calls that I've made. I may just have to keep this one for myself.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0171_zps6ac505ca.jpg


----------



## drycreek (Aug 7, 2013)

I'll agree kind of sneaks up on ya! Beautiful call.


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 7, 2013)

"sneaks up on you" is a good term for it.


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice call. Rick


----------

